# Tearing naturally Vs Episiotomy



## xsadiex

I'm just doing my birth plan for my homebirth waterbirth!

I've written that I'd prefer to tear naturally and my friend who is studying medicine said it was better to have an episiotomy as it will be guided and a cleaner cut. She said there was more risk of tearing the perinium if you don't have episiotomy.

Now I'm confused :wacko: what to do?


----------



## Fruitmash

I'm curious about the same thing, but I did hear that it's not uncommon for you to tear after the episiotomy. And that tears heal quicker?? I dunno if it's true though


----------



## stardust599

Natural all the way! Episiotomy increases the risk of a 4th degree/severe tear!


----------



## NaturalMomma

There are many studies that say Episiotomies are worse to heal and can cause problems in future births. A natural tear is much better and no woman should get an Episiotomy unless medically needed. It is pretty scary that people who are studying medicine believe in these debunked practices and that is not evidence based care.


----------



## chuck

Thing is you may not tear at all so why cut just in case?


----------



## Mervs Mum

Episiotomies are rare these days and even rarer at home. Tearing at home is statistically less likely and if you do you are less likely to actaully need stiches. Cutting to prevent a tear is like pushing someone down the stairs because they might fall....

Tears heal better than episiotomies mainly because they are less likely to need stitching. Stitches are a foreign object and increase chances of infections. Straight edges do not heal and knit together as well.


----------



## Mervs Mum

Episiotomies are rare these days and even rarer at home. Tearing at home is statistically less likely and if you do you are less likely to actaully need stiches. Cutting to prevent a tear is like pushing someone down the stairs because they might fall....

Tears heal better than episiotomies mainly because they are less likely to need stitching. Stitches are a foreign object and increase chances of infections. Straight edges do not heal and knit together as well.


----------



## moomin_troll

ive had a epis n it was fine but id never have one just on the off chance id tear. with my second i had him at home, the pushing stage was a rush cuz soon as i needed to push his head was crowning so i tried to keep him in as mw wasnt there.

i had an internal 2nd degree tear and a small on on the outside but not on the perinium and i perfer that anyday


----------



## xsadiex

Okay thanks for the information! I'll stick to the original plan then, I have no idea - never done this before so confusing! My doctor friend scared me.


----------



## moomin_troll

its scary how after uve had a baby u realise how little doctors really no about giving birth and then the "care" we get during labour can be shocking! i was treated like crap when i had my first, the mw did a epis when there was no need. 
with my second the mw tried to take over and i ignored her and the doctor who did my stitches was terrible but that time the mw holding my hand was telling the doctor off so atleast she was nice lol

good luck :)


----------



## NuKe

even the thought of being cut freaks me out. i tore first time, quite badly, but it didnt change my mind!


----------



## moomin_troll

i will say the thought of being cut is far worse then it actualy happening. annistetic or how ever its spelt, im tired lol doesnt work on me so i felt it happen with zane....OH didnt believe me till i told him what she did lol


----------



## chuck

My mum clearly remembers being cut the Dr didnt tell her they were doing it and she yelled at hIm WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO ME!! Bless her.


I think the view that an Epis is better than a tear maybe common place in the medical community because its something they can control and and is easier to stitch so seems to them the better option. 

Thing is we're kind made to stretch and tear so surely it's better to let it happen if it's going to?


----------



## moomin_troll

im crossing my legs reading this now hahaha


----------



## chuck

LOL thing is once you get to crowning etc if you need to be cut its going to happen its kind of one of those things you cant worry too much about.

I know I was scared of instruments with DS1 and didnt want them...I had a EMCS and wished I'd had instruments!

After having had a CS I was willing to tear up down in and out to have a VBAC...I was lucky and didnt need a single stitch.


----------



## heaven

They cut me last time a half inch, which is into the perenium anyway. They did it "just in case I would tear", BUT I had a 4lb 10oz baby. I probably wouldn't have tore anyway. I do believe that they sewed me up even smaller-which I'm not complaining about though :haha:

If there is an emergency and they are absolutely going to though-maybe put in your plan to only be cut down. Sometimes they cut down and sideways! Eeeeeek!


----------



## JenStar1976

I know every scenario is different, but I tore very badly with my home water birth. I had done all the massage in advance as I was petrified of tearing and it made no difference to me. My tear was very jagged and [TMI] one of my labia split in two as well (it looks like I have three labia now!!). I was in a lot of pain for 4 weeks after the birth. This for me was worse than the pain of actually giving birth. If I ever have another baby, I would opt for an episiotomy. But, as I say, this is just my honest story, really not intending to do any scaremongering. x


----------



## chuck

I though most epis were cut at an angle to minimise risks of damage by accidental cutting or further tearing of the cut to the anus


----------



## ljo1984

My epi with Imogen was to the side. It took about 6-8 weeks to heel because the stitches opened! Was so painful and it's something I've mentioned in my plan that I want to avoid if possible, and I want to attempt hypnobirthing technique of breathing baby out too. 

The mw's will only do it if totally necessary so don't listen to your friend, drs (some not all) think on a totally different level, I'm a nurse so obviously work with them lol. Xx

Eta just noticed you live in Leeds too! Xx


----------



## ljo1984

Oh mention to add about the cutting down business, they did this to my friend in an emergency situation and they damaged her back passage in doing so! Shes had alot of problems since including incontinence and is under specialists!! So personally if I had to have another epi I'd be making sure they went to the side! She sent a complaint in after all this and they apologised and said it shouldnt have been done this way and the dr got s bollocking over it.


----------



## booda

I was cut because my son had started getting distressed and I'd had a really long labour with him the wrong way around, and i'm quite glad I was cut....
I'd rather be snipped then sewn back up than end up with a stretched saggy foof! :haha:


----------



## MissWaiting

i have actually read up on this in a midwifery text book i have and it talks about massaging the perinium to help it stretch so if you are tottaly no about being cut then insist that your midwife assistes you with massage to help it stretch but the benifits of being cut is its easier to stitch it back together because its a clean cut which does help with the healing process in my opinion with haveing had quite a few stitches because iam accident prone haha but i would tottaly talk to your midwife see what she suggests you might be able to just get away with abit of massage and that be that


----------



## xsadiex

I spoke to my midwife and she said it was really important to push baby out slowly.
I asked her about episiotomys and she said they rarely give them nowadays and only really give them when they're necessary (especially at homebirths) she said lots of studies have been done to say they're not that great so newly trained midwives are not even trained to give them!

x


----------



## lynnikins

i had an episiotomy with ds1 it was a ventouse delivery and he was still quite high. i tore 3rd degree with ds2 due to the speed of his delivery wound up with 50+ stitches ( i didnt have the control lol ) and had a small ( like 1cm ) external tear and a 3-4 cm internal tear with ds3 that i didnt let them stitch,
im not even 2wks post birth with ds3 and cant feel the tear at all 99% of the time it hasnt pulled or bled or needed painkillers with both ds1 and ds2 then i wasnt sitting comfy for 3-4 wks post birth and it was still pulling etc.. till my 6wks check both times and i was defo taking painkillers longer than 2wks for the healing.

so IMO id rather tear naturally and not have stiches than be cut or have stitches lol


----------



## madasa

Intact perineum, please :)

But between the two options: a tear, every time!


----------



## TheLocation

That's so weird, over here, natural tearing is not even an option. 
An episiotomy is pretty standard.


----------



## ljo1984

Ooooo I Replied to this Before lo was born. So I was cut first time for forceps, this time I tore ( down and up both sides!!!) both hurt during recovery but the tear was nowhere near as painful (no rubber ring needed and wasn't taking as many pain killers, only really hurn when weeing!) and is heeling quicker. So now I can say I'd tear any day over episiotomy!


----------



## letshaveababy

With my first I had an epi done, but with the other 3 kids I had natural tearing. I would rather tear than be cut any day! This time around (baby #4), I didn't even feel any pain down there. I had to have 2 stitches on an internal tear, and had a urethral tear as well, which didn't require stitches. When my babies come, they come fast! lol


----------



## xsadiex

Wahayy! well my worries were for nothing as I neither tore or needed an episiotomy. I would really reccomend giving birth in a squatting position it worked brilliantly with my 9 pound 7 baby :)


----------



## tinypixie

Fab news! Thanks for updating.


----------



## madasa

booda said:


> I'd rather be snipped then sewn back up than end up with a stretched saggy foof! :haha:

I see it's a joke (from a month ago). But still. It's depressing how many people actually BELIEVE that bull crap, some of them medical professionals.

Having a baby does not leave you with a stretched saggy foof, anymore than having an erection "ruins" the male genitals. 

Now sure, if you grab your man down there and YANK on it, to try to make it as long and thick as it would be if you [CENSORED].... that might do some permanent damage. The key is engorgement. Set up the environment right, treat him nice ( ;) ) and allow it to "grow" on its own as blood rushes to the area. What people do do women in labour is pretty much like yanking n a bloke to make him have an erection. Nuts, eh?


----------



## Mervs Mum

Exaclty! ^^^^


----------



## booda

madasa said:


> booda said:
> 
> 
> I'd rather be snipped then sewn back up than end up with a stretched saggy foof! :haha:
> 
> I see it's a joke (from a month ago). But still. It's depressing how many people actually BELIEVE that bull crap, some of them medical professionals.Click to expand...

I get that some people might think that, but med profs?? Really!? lol, i shouldn't be surprised actually :D


----------



## Novbaby08

I had an episiotomy. I didnt want it, and it took weeks to heal. I had barely torn it was just slightly, the dr came in and cut me without so much as telling me ahead of time. I would rather tear naturally


----------



## moomin_troll

booda said:


> madasa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> booda said:
> 
> 
> I'd rather be snipped then sewn back up than end up with a stretched saggy foof! :haha:
> 
> I see it's a joke (from a month ago). But still. It's depressing how many people actually BELIEVE that bull crap, some of them medical professionals.Click to expand...
> 
> I get that some people might think that, but med profs?? Really!? lol, i shouldn't be surprised actually :DClick to expand...

When having my first I was wrongly cut by a midwife, so there's still a lot of them out there who think it should be done when there's no actual reason


----------



## madasa

Novbaby08 said:


> I had an episiotomy. I didnt want it, and it took weeks to heal. I had barely torn it was just slightly, the dr came in and cut me without so much as telling me ahead of time. I would rather tear naturally

That is assault :(

edit - ugh, just seen where you are - it's possible you "gave consent" by signing sme forms or something... still, morally and ethically wrong wrng wrong. Would adult men stand for it if a doctr came in and and just started getting knifey down there without warning, consent or good reason?! Not likely! This is ubiquitous and we've got to demand better :/


----------

